# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أسأل عن موقع يوجد به أسماء رسائل الماجستير بدار العلوم قسم نحو وصرف

## في رحاب الله

هل أحد منكم يمكن أن يعرفني بموقع يوجد به أسماء رسائل الماجستير بدار العلوم قسم نحو وصرف جامعة القاهرة وله جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا سعيد

ممكن لحضرتك البحث فى موقع منتديات الكتب المصورة  pdfهناك قسم يخص الرسائل العلمية ماجستير او دكتوراه

----------


## في رحاب الله

شكرا جزيلا علي اقتراحك

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

هذا موقع دار العلوم- جامعة القاهرة:
http://darelom.cu.edu.eg/
واختر من القائمة الرئيسة أيقونة المكتبة ستحيلك إلى [قاعدة بيانات المكتبة -وهي مكتبة عامرة بالكتب- وكذلك البحث في مخزن الكتب- وأيضا الرسائل والدوريات]
وهنا خانة البحث عن الرسائل:
http://darelom.cu.edu.eg/liberary/thises.aspx
نفعنا الله وإياكم بها.

----------


## في رحاب الله

شكرا جزيلا أرجو رابطا أتمكن من خلاله تحميل جميع كتب النحو والصرف pdf

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> شكرا جزيلا أرجو رابطا أتمكن من خلاله تحميل جميع كتب النحو والصرف pdf


أما في نفس موقع دار العلوم فلا.
وأما تحميل كتب النحو "عموما" فيمكنك النظر في الروابط التالية:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=39641
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=34245
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=46336
ويمكنك مراجعة قسم النحو والصرف بالمكتبة الوقفية:
http://waqfeya.com/category.php?cid=22

----------


## في رحاب الله

جزاك الله خيرا علي تلك الروابط

----------


## في رحاب الله

:Smile: أعتذر إن كنت أثقلكم بطلباتي أولا شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الموقع الذي أمدني بعناوين الرسائل ولكن لم أتمكن من تحميل الرسائل بكلية دار العلوم من سنة 2007/2001 فهل أحدكم يعينني علي إيجاده مشكورا :Smile:

----------


## في رحاب الله

هل من يجيبني ؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

المعروض فهرس فقط، وليس هناك روابط للتحميل.

----------


## في رحاب الله

بالطبع فأنا لاأريد تحميل الرسالة نفسها كل ما في الأمر أنا أريد فقط عناوين الرسائل ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## في رحاب الله

يمكن أن ترسل لي العناوين فقط ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

حقيقة لا أعرف.

----------


## في رحاب الله

شكرا لك

----------

